# Cinny's 2011 Journal....



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

February 4, 2011 again

Today Cinny hurt himself. He decided he was going to play with my backpack and a sweater came out and hit him in the face. He thrashed the backpack around then threw it to the ground and stomped it. Aftwarward he decided he was going to flee by jumping through the opened top portion of his dutch door in the back of his stall. He scraped all the hair and top layer of skin on both forearms about 4-5 inches down the leg and about 2 inches wide. I am thankful he had the blanket on for protection, even though it seems to have rug burned him, but if it wasn't for the blanket he would have probably cut himself on the metal guard at the top of the door.

Stall rest, bute if he's in pain and a lot of cold hosing and cleaning the next week. I'll keep you all posted.










February 4, 2011

So, I thought with a new year I'd start off fresh. Cinny has grown so much with his training the past year and I'm so proud of him. If you are new to his journal, you can find some of his past info here http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/cinnys-going-journey-requests-advice-critiques-57355/

Anyway, I found out something really interesting about Cinny's past today from someone who knew him in his past and is a friend of his previous owner. Apparently I wasn't told the whole truth about him when I bought him (wow, like that's a surprise). When I was looking for a horse, I put an ad on craigs list (I know I know) and described what I was looking for and let the answers flood in. One off them was Cinny with his picture....he just had those eyes. I was told that they never thought of selling him until they saw my ad and thought we'd be a good match and because she doesn't have time to finish him, she decided to sell him. She said he was green broke at 2 but then just sat in her pasture with his mom until he was 6 and then she tried riding him on trail. She came off of him and she never really got back on. Pretty much all I was told....no specifics on how she came off, nothing...so I figured it was a fluke thing especially after I bought him because he shows no signs of anything.

Well, I met one of his previous owner's friends, she actually still leases a horse from Cin's PrevO. She knew Cin way before I bought him and did some ground work with him. What she told me is that Cinny was great on the ground but whenever his previous owner tried to ride him he'd buck her off...and that it didn't just happen once or twice, it was an ongoing issue and that she had been trying to sell him for a long time before I came along because of it. Apparently it would just be a sudden outburst of temper tantrum like behavior. The previous owner did however sell him to me as "untrained" and told me she wouldn't even feel comfortable calling him green broke. Anyway, that makes a HUGE difference but I don't really look at him any differently now, I know it is just his back and that she probably was riding him with equipment that hurt his back. I'm just shocked to find out that it was that serious though.


----------

